# can you think of something similar to these two pieces?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ran Blake - The Short life of Barbara Monk





John Barry - Seance on a wet afternoon

I love the atmosphere of these two pieces, mysterious and melancholic at the same time.
Can you think of anything similar?

To have an idea of the sound, a minute and half of listening is enough for each piece.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I really like that first piece. It sounds like something I'd expect to hear in a film noir, with that mix of smoky jazz with more composed, classical elements. I'd probably suggest posting that in the jazz thread and asking for recommendations for something similar. Perhaps the closest thing that comes to mind is Monk's soundtrack to Elevator to the Gallows (great film too, btw): 




The second also sounds very film soundtrack-y, but with different instrumentation and a different vibe. Perhaps more modern/postmodern classical this time. I actually think some of the members here more into 20th/21st century classical would be good to ask about this. For me, I don't think I could name any specific composer/piece it reminds me of, more just it sounds very reminiscent of a lot of film soundtracks that have, themselves, borrowed from modern/postmodern classical music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I really like that first piece. It sounds like something I'd expect to hear in a film noir, with that mix of smoky jazz with more composed, classical elements. I'd probably suggest posting that in the jazz thread and asking for recommendations for something similar. Perhaps the closest thing that comes to mind is Monk's soundtrack to Elevator to the Gallows (great film too, btw):


yes, it definitely sounds like something that could work as the soundtrack for a movie (and Ran Blake has a passion for noir movies, he even dedicated different albums to the genre). I obviously know the Elevator to the gallows soundtrack (and I saw the movie too), but while it's usually one of the first recommendations for "jazz noir" and rightly so, it's not exactly what I'm looking for. I'm not sure it's easy to say why. 
I think that (besides the different of instrumentation) there's a similarity between the melodies of the two pieces I've posed that is hard to describe. Maybe the theme of the Miles Davis album is more depressed than melancholic, I don't know.

By the way, the second one is exactly a soundtrack, the soundtrack for the movie Seance on a wet afternoon (like Elevator to the gallows another great film and with an exceptional Kim Stanley, the "female Marlon Brando").


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the first one - Jerry Goldsmith - Chinatown




and the second one - I do not know how much you are familiar with John Barry, I heard some 20 of his scores, and if you explore them, you will no doubt find something similar.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one's a beauty!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Similar, but transcends them all


----------

